# New ELL Algorithms!



## watermelon (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Using a program that hasn't been released to the public yet (it's still in its Beta Version), I generated a list of ELL algs using only R, r, and U turns. It is currently a Microsoft Word Document, but I will be making a web-version shortly.

Click Here to Download

I do realize that some cases have more algs than others (especially the UF/UB flipped case), but I have provided all the algs that I was able to.

Also, if anyone is interested in scrambling/solving the cube with just r and u turns, I also found some algs for that:

3-cycle on U
Solution: r2u2r2u2r'u'ru2ru'r'ur'u'ru2ru'r'u'r2u2r2

3-cycle on M
Solution: uru'ru2ru'r'ur'u'ru2ru'r'ur2u'
Solution: u'r2u'rur'u2r'uru'rur'u2r'ur'u

Centers 2 2-swap on M
Solution: r2ur'u2r'ur2ur'u2r'ur2ur'u2r'u
Solution: r2u'ru2ru'r2u'ru2ru'r2u'ru2ru'
Solution: ur'u2r'ur2ur'u2r'ur2ur'u2r'ur2
Solution: u'ru2ru'r2u'ru2ru'r2u'ru2ru'r2

Centers 2 2-swap on E
Solution: ru'r2u'ru2ru'r2u'ru2ru'r2u'ru2
Solution: r'ur2ur'u2r'ur2ur'u2r'ur2ur'u2
Solution: u2ru'r2u'ru2ru'r2u'ru2ru'r2u'r
Solution: u2r'ur2ur'u2r'ur2ur'u2r'ur2ur'

If anyone has requests or questions, or simply likes these algs, please tell me! Also, I'm sorry for the lack of spaces between the individual moves in the algs!

Thanks!

P.S. I'd really like to know if anyone finds a good UF/UB edge flipper alg in the list, as I have not looked through all of the algs yet.


----------



## dChan (Apr 20, 2007)

I know this might sound stupid but what move is "r" I usually use E, M, S for lsice moves so is "r" M?


----------



## Hubdra (Apr 20, 2007)

r is moving both the M slice and the R side. Basically, Where R moves one layer, lower case r moves two, the middle as well as the regular R. Take u for example. For U, you'd move the top layer clockwise, but with u, you'd move U counter clockwise, as well as E counter clockwise, but all in one movement. 


Hope I helped!


----------



## dChan (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hubdra_@Apr 19 2007, 03:39 PM
> * r is moving both the M slice and the R side. Basically, Where R moves one layer, lower case r moves two, the middle as well as the regular R. Take u for example. For U, you'd move the top layer clockwise, but with u, you'd move U counter clockwise, as well as E counter clockwise, but all in one movement.
> 
> 
> Hope I helped! *


 Thanks a lot, that makes sense! So basically it is Rw but written as lowercase r. That is easy to understand, thanks man!


----------

